

Ask HN: I'm leaving my six figure corporate career job - drcross

I&#x27;m quitting my job because I&#x27;m bored of it and don&#x27;t want to spend 50 hours per week doing it. I have some savings to do me until I need to work again. I would like to work on some side projects, perhaps something that could generate revenue. This is a pretty big step for me, is there anyone who has done the same? Is there anything that you would recommend?
======
chadkruse
I'm excited for you...I did the same about 12 years ago and the 2 1/2 years I
ended up taking off remain some of the best of my life.

Thought I'd share a simple budgeting tool I used to help alleviate/delay the
inevitable monetary stress. I first decided how much of my savings I was
willing to spend on the sabbatical. I then divided that amount into three
buckets. The first was small and was my fun bucket (I think mine was b/w
$3-$5k). I worked my ass off and it was time to have a little fun. The second
bucket is the oh-shit-its-time-to-get-a-real-job-again bucket. I assumed it
would take me at most 3 months to find the right job, so this bucket equated
to 3 months living expenses. That leaves the remainder for your "core" second
bucket. When I was spending from this bucket I never once thought about what
I'd do AFTER the sabbatical because I knew I had that covered financially. I
simply focused on the sabbatical itself and had an amazing experience.

Good luck and have fun!

------
edoceo
Find the next gig quick; money runs out surprisingly fast w/o some supply
side.

But, if you have some time to explore then don't jump on the next nice looking
boat. Date the next four or five interesting projects lightly until you're
sure one is the right fit.

------
wingi
read something from Shane ... [http://www.sideprojectprofit.com/side-
projects/](http://www.sideprojectprofit.com/side-projects/) \- but the next
job/project culd be boring, too!

------
multiplier
What are you looking to do? Program new software? Or will you consider
partnering and/or investing in something that's already working and has the
potential of making a lot of money?

If it's the latter, feel free to contact me via email in my profile.

